# Pigeons in Illinois need good homes



## petsitter23 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am a veterinary technician in Northern Illinois at a 24 hr. emergency clinic. Last summer I rehabbed 3 pigeons that came into our hospital injured. All were previously owned (banded). I contacted their owners via their band numbers and no one seemed to want an injured bird back. All received various types of medical treatment and are healthy young birds now. I would like to find them permanent "pet" homes. I am assuming the 3 of them are male. 2 of them get along nicely, but the smaller guy gets picked on. They are not used to being handled, but I catch them everyday to put them back in their cage at night.
Mick is a grey pigeon that looks like a wild pigeon. He had a broken right leg that was splinted for 6 weeks. He does very well with a small handicap. He can't fly for long stretches and can not grip as well with that foot, but he has no ill affects after his splint was removed. He is the smallest pigeon and gets picked on the most.
Lindsey is an all white homer that had a fishing line tangled around his leg. He only needed minor wound care for the cuts on his foot. He is very strong and sturdy now.
Stevie is a rust colored pigeon that looks wild also. He had puncture wounds on his back probably from a hawk or owl. I had to tube feed him and give him fluids for 2 weeks. The hardy guy pulled thru and is now a big tough guy. He tends to be the bully of the bunch.
I would like to continue doing rehab for pigeons this coming year, but in order to do so, I need to make more room. These 3 guys are ready to be placed in a "pet" type home seperately or together. Please contact me for more info or pictures. I will not ship birds, but I can make reasonable transportation arrangements.
[email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for rehabbing these needy pigeons and giving them great supportive care.

They sound like wonderful birds!

I will move your thread to the adoption forum.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Petsitter 23,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. In addition to trying to find homes through our adoption section here, there is also a service called Petfinders that finds homes for animals in rescue shelters. You might also want to post with them:

http://search.petfinder.com/search/...t.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=CT&scope=0&x=8&y=14

Good luck and thanks for helping out these injured pigeons.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

hi i am in illinois i might be interested  ill try to email you too


----------

